# Pedders with drags



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

So i have these pedder springs in my car right now. Not sure of what drop they are so i would assume just a 1/2". Went to put a new set of drag bags in and realized that there may be a clearance issue. Anyone else know if its possible ?












Second question is since its getting warmer, I've been checking the underneath of my car out since i just got it last year. Noticed a bunch of new bushings,"assuming they are new from the bright red coloring". Which leads me to wonder if the previous owner did drive train work. The picture below shows the rear diff with two different colored metals. Is that normal stock ? or would that mean the diffs been opened and maybe the covers been replaced ?


----------

